# Deer Stand Hanging Aid???



## justlakinit (Nov 25, 2011)

Has anyone made anything to help aid in hanging a deer stand. 
I am getting ready to make something, just curious if anyone had ideas.


----------



## Tomjack (Mar 4, 2011)

We use a lot of 80/20 extruded aluminum at my company so I pick up scraps now and then. I took two pieces of 1 inch square (1 inch long and 2 inches long) and connected them with the appropriate connectors to form an "L". To the short end of the "L" I bolted a "rope ratchet" that works with paracord. On the sides of the long piece I coonected two small U bolts to connect the ends of a short cam strap. Whole thing fits in the palm of my hand and weighs nothing. Cost was a 1/10 of a tree ape thingy. Strong enough to pull up the heaviest stands with ease. Google 80/20 aluminum if you don't know what it is.


----------



## justlakinit (Nov 25, 2011)

Do you have any photos you could post or email me?
Sounds like it works great.


----------



## Decker55 (Nov 21, 2008)

for 50 bucks you can get the Oak Sturdy Monkey which is a great tree stand hanging pulley system


----------



## olemossyhorns (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll try to post pics of the one I made this weekend.


----------



## meatmiller (Apr 18, 2009)

Hunter Specialties used to make a stand hoist for like $30. I looked on cabelas site for a picture but could not find it. I have one and it makes hanging stands a breeze. Wouln't think it would be all that hard to make something like it. If you want I could take a few pics of it for ya. Just let me know.


----------



## meatmiller (Apr 18, 2009)

Found a link for it. http://www.hunterspec.com/content/tree-stand-setter-hoist


----------



## peeker (Jan 30, 2009)

How about a cheap cam buckle strap that I use to stabilize the bottom of the stand. I put a small snap link on the webbing and use a loop of paracord around a crossmember or on the upright post on the stand. I pull the stand up on a pull rope and hang the stand on the link with the loop of paracord.This supports the stand long enough for me to get the 1.5" cam buckle strap tight to hold the stand up. Then I take the small strap off and run it around the bottom of the stand to keep it from kicking out.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

I just put a screw it step in the tree 1-2 feet above where I want the seat to be on the tree. Tie the pull rope to the crossmember right at the back of the seat and pull the stand up. Once its at the height I want run the rope over the step and tie off. It will hold the stand in place while I attach the chain or straps.


----------



## fishnfool (Aug 3, 2010)

I bought a pulley at ace hardware, had some mule tape bought a good rope. Take 5' mule tape put the block pulley on it tie a good knot. Set your steps or whatever you are climbing with go to top wrap the mule tape around the tree put the block thru the loop let it hang. Next run your rope thru the block pulley tie to stand have someone on the ground pull the rope sending stand right to you! I have been doing this for years works great, light and simple.


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

fishnfool said:


> I bought a pulley at ace hardware, had some mule tape bought a good rope. Take 5' mule tape put the block pulley on it tie a good knot. Set your steps or whatever you are climbing with go to top wrap the mule tape around the tree put the block thru the loop let it hang. Next run your rope thru the block pulley tie to stand have someone on the ground pull the rope sending stand right to you! I have been doing this for years works great, light and simple.


I have been doing it kinda like this ^^ the past few years. I bought a small but sturdy pulley and put a ratchet strap through the loop of the pulley.
Using a stick ladder I strap this to the tree about 2 feet above where I plan to put the lock on. I use a cable through the pulley to lift the stand. It can be done alone but is much safer and easier if you have a helper pull the stand up while you are in position to secure it.
Just don't forget to wear a harness !! "you been told " ......


----------



## rustydog32 (Nov 9, 2009)

I just screw in a tree step then hang the stand on it and mount it up. If you are lazy or its really high you can run your rope over the step and hoist it up.


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

rustydog32 said:


> I just screw in a tree step then hang the stand on it and mount it up. If you are lazy or its really high you can run your rope over the step and hoist it up.


^^^ I do this but i use an screw eye lag bolt


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

I think I'm going to look into one of these...and try to make some type of tree attachment system..

http://www.roperatchet.com/hanghigh.shtml


----------



## kochie (Mar 13, 2009)

just go out and buy a trailer boat wrench strap it on the tree and wrench your stand up.


----------



## justlakinit (Nov 25, 2011)

Im thinking about making something that straps to the tree with a ratchet strap, has a pulley and hook to rest the stand on while you attach it. 
Would love to see any photos of what you guys have come up with.


----------



## JPizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

Go get a small pulley and about 6 foot of cord. Tie the pulley onto the cord in the middle. On one end of the cord make a loop. Put a about a 30' piece of rope through the pulley. Loop on one side, caribiener on the other. Tie the loop of the 30' rope to your harness. On the end of the rope with the caribiner, hook to the top of the stand with the platfrom folded up and held by the rope. This rope should already be through the pulley at this point.

Now climb your climbing sticks to the top. You should have one end of the rope tied to your harness, make sure the pulley assembly is also at the end with you. You need a linemans belt to make this safe and easy. Wrap the pulley and chord around the tree a foot or so above where you would want the seat to the stand to be. The easiest and quickest way to fasten to the tree is to put chord around tree, pass through loop on the chord, and then wrap back on itself between the chord and tree. It should hold fine. 

Now hoist up the stand with the rope attached to your harness through the pulley. When the stand gets to the height you want it, tie off the hoist rope to your climbing sticks. Easily like a dock cleat. Now the stand will hang at the height, with the platform held up, hands free. Just strap the stand to the tree with your two free hands. When you have the stand strapped off, then undo the hoist rope, this will allow you to lower the platform, and cinch it in. 

Very easy and cheap.


----------



## Tuned-in (Mar 21, 2013)

By far the easiest installation and best method for hanging a tree stand is The Hang On Helper. It is half the price of any other implement and is twice as easy to use. Check them out at www.hangonhelper.com or watch the video here: https://vimeo.com/128199911


----------



## wastnawayagn (Dec 17, 2006)

Subscribing to this thread....Carry on....


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

The system I use employs 3 fairly inexpensive and easily purchased items. They are:

Eye bolt
3/16" rope - 50 ft
Nite Ize CamJam

Tie the rope to a cross member on the stand. Setup my steps. Then, a few feet above where the stand is going to be, I screw in the eye bolt and clip the CamJam onto it. Run the opposite end of the rope thru the CamJam and begin pulling the stand up. The beauty of the CamJam is, when the stand is at the desired height, the can mechanism holds the stand where it's at leaving both hands free. 

David


----------



## Thehunted (Mar 12, 2010)

Linemen gaffs work and can be had cheap from online auction sites or CL.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

redruff said:


> I think I'm going to look into one of these...and try to make some type of tree attachment system..
> 
> http://www.roperatchet.com/hanghigh.shtml


These work very well when combined with a web strap around the tree. The ratchet feature allows you to pull the stand up using only one hand. Once at the height you want, the stand will stay there while you get the straps around the tree. Very handy if hanging stands by yourself.


----------

